# Discounts for Camping Marjal Costa Blanca



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

I have posted about the discounts at Marjal, Guardamar, here are the costings I have been told about for Marjal costa blanca at Crevillente.

For NEW customers staying 61 days or more low season:-

Normal price 8.50 euros for a standard pitch & 2 euros per adult

12.50 euros, discount of 10% = 11.25 euros

If you are a group of 3 units discount is 15% = 10.62 euros
group of 4 units discount is 20% = 10.00 euros
group of 5 or more 25% = 9.37 euros



Please feel free to ask any questions

Cavaqueen


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

so, are you looking for groups?

TM


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

We booked earlier for Marjal Costa Blanca, will we get the 4kw a day and the entrance to the gym or is this just for new bookings.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

I presume from the discounts offered that the bosses are looking to entice new customers to the site, and obviously group bookings would be better for them, hence the larger discount if you are a group.

With regards to the 4kw of free electricity a day it is for all customers who stay for 91 days or more, I am not sure what the criteria is for the free entry to the gym, I know it doesn't include the weekends and it is for only one visit to the indoor pool, spa etc, per day, how long you have to be staying on site to receive this I am not sure, but I will find out for you.

cheers Cavaqueen


----------



## Marjal (Aug 25, 2010)

arty23 said:


> We booked earlier for Marjal Costa Blanca, will we get the 4kw a day and the entrance to the gym or is this just for new bookings.


Dear Arty23, you will have the same advantages as new bookings including gym & spa, but we have to remind you that to use the spa you must book one day in advance, you can check with reception all details of the advantages.

Best regards

Raimon


----------

